# We Have Lost One Of Our Own...



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Many of you know MSWalt, Mark (and his wife, Tish). Tish has been battling cancer for several months. Today, she lost that battle. Tish was one of the reasons we made it to all of the Texas rallies (to my kids, she was like another grandmother). She was a wonderful soul and we loved her very much.

She will be greatly missed.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that Tish lost her battle. Mark and their family and friends will be in our thoughts and prayers. Heaven has gained another angel.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

So sorry to hear. Our sympathy to friends and family.

Eric


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

Prayers sent....


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Thinking of all the family and friends during this hard time... God bless!


----------

